# FYI: Big Grips for Big Hands



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought I'd pass along some info that will help out those who are well endowed in the hand department. If you have large to huge hands these grips will help.

I just picked up a pair of the new Chromag Squarewave XL grips. These grips are huge! They are longer than any grip that I've come across as well as having a large diameter. There is a bulge through the middle of the grips where your palm rests on them to make them more comfortable.
I'm running these on my full susser.
Chromag Bikes - Squarewave XL

The other grips that fall into the large category are the RaceFace Strafe grips. These have a large diameter as well. They also come in a multitude of colours. So, you can get all matchy-matchy with your bike coordination!
I'm running these grips on my HT.
Race Face

I am not affiliated with either of these companies other than that they are both situated in BC, Canada where I reside. In fact, Chromag HQ is just down the road from where I live in Whistler.
I am just passing along some info about two of my favourite grips. I'm looking out for my fellow giants!

I highly recommend getting larger grips if your hands cramp quickly while out on the bike. The cramping and soreness could be caused by riding grips that are to small in diameter.

I know that ODI and Oury both make larger diameter grips but I've moved on from those and found my favourites.

Cheers!


----------



## YJGUY (Mar 16, 2005)

I wonder what they are like compared to the ODI Rogue. I use those currently as they were the biggest I could find.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

YJGUY said:


> I wonder what they are like compared to the ODI Rogue. I use those currently as they were the biggest I could find.


The Squarewave XL's are substantially bigger than the Rogues.
Size wise I'd say in order of big to biggest it's Rogue -> RF Strafe -> Squarewave XL.

I'm unsure of where the Oury grips would fit into that list because it has been a very long time since I've used them. Although, when I was in at Chromag buying the Squarewave XL's the staff said that they have the same outside diameter (OD) as the Oury's but that with the bump through the middle of the grip on the XL's they were bigger through that area.

The added bonus of bigger grips is that they dampen the trail chatter that is transferred to your hands. I really notice the effect on my hardtail because the fork isn't that great. On my fully I'm running carbon bars as well as the XL's so the ride is super smooth through the hands!


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

I like the lizard skins North shore grips. They are the largest volume one that that company makes. I have a couple of sets of them myself. Link below

-E

Lock-On Northshore Grip | Lizard Skins


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Rouge grips are still too small for me. The Ergon GA1 has a fat section in the grip that helps, but I haven't found a standard round-ish grip that is truly fat enough for my XXL meathooks.

For that reason, I have been most satisfied with the ergonomic style grips that have the bat-wing like protrusion for my palm to rest on. The Ergon GP1, GX1, and GS1, and the Specialized Contour XL are the some of the ones I have had success with. There are others whose brand/model names escape me right now.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I use these

http://m.ebay.com/itm/WOHO-MTB-Grip...-Lock-on-Grips-Fixed-Gear-Black-/121524593900

they have a larger diameter and feel fine + don't cost the earth ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Great info, thanks. I use a double wrap of bar tape for some of my bikes.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

ESI Extra Chunky grips feel great, but easily damaged and quite plain.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got a set of the Cromag Squarewave XL's . I wear 2XL gloves and ride 800mm bars.
I came off of Oury Clamp On grips which I have 3 sets as I thought I would never change. These SWXL grips are a great improvement due to the bulge in the center and the added width. Much more comfortable.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I dig Ergon grips, the large size of course. 
All numbness and tingling has gone away since switching to those.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

I've got Ergon GP2 on 2 bikes and Oury grips on the other 2 bikes.

My big mitts like them both, but the Ergon is my _hands-down_ favorite.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

HelmutHerr said:


> ESI Extra Chunky grips feel great, but easily damaged and quite plain.


I got about 8 months out of these , with hard use , clipping trees and what not. Riding 4 to 5 days a week.



schnee said:


> I dig Ergon grips, the large size of course.
> All numbness and tingling has gone away since switching to those.


The Ergon's are my new favorite , GS1.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ergons for the win. I'm an XXL hander and have about 10 pairs of ergons, one on each bike a few spares.


----------



## Glenngineer (Mar 4, 2014)

I just put some Squarewave XLs on my bike...these are the real deal. 

I have massive hands, XXL doesn't cut it. My moto gloves are all XXXL or XYL, and even those can be tight. I used to run Oury's, Rogues, then I went to Ergons as I got more commuter and XC oriented for a few years. I ended up on an ECR and went for the ESI Extra Chunkies...nice size, but never really liked the total lack of traction features.

As I become more of an all mountain/enduro/hardcore trail guy again, I was looking for the right grip. Tried Ergons enduro grip...no thanks. Way to skinny, even in the full size version and truly the slipperiest when wet grip I've ever used. Those just came off for the Chromag.

Back when I was a BMX kid getting new grips every season was like getting a new bike. I feel like that again. These things fill my hands like no MTB grip ever has, they're a nice squishy but still solid compound, and the tacky, with enough texture to stay that way when wet. The length is nice, as is the subtle palm swell. I had to re-position my levers to accommodate the length. 

HIGHLY recommended for the fists like clenched volkswagens crew.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Have any of you measured the outside diameter of the Squarewave XLs? How many millimeters?

I started a thread a couple years ago, looking for recommendations for big grips, and got a lot reponses saying that ODI Rogues, Raceface Strafes, North Shore Lizard Skins, ESI Extra Chunky, and Oury Lock-Ons were all "the biggest." So I ordered them all.

Turns out, everybody was wrong, they're all 33mm, and there are a couple options at 34 and 35mm. But 2mm difference isn't much:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/recommend-me-some-big-grips-635435.html#post7123150

If the Squarewave XLs are also 33mm, I'll pass. 

I'm really looking for something in the 40mm-45mm range, but I don't think that exists.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

I got big paws and Ergons GS are the best! They look funny for sure but your hands will thank you.


----------



## Glenngineer (Mar 4, 2014)

Square wave XL s are 33 at the thin end, right about 34.5 at the bulge.

Personally, I always measure at the bulge. Really happy with these grips.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks! I do love me some measurements.


----------



## blackhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

Another vote for the Chromags. I've had them on my main bike for two seasons and they've held up incredibly well. I'm only in the large category for hands but I usually wear out grips over the course of a single season. I just remarked to a couple buddies after a ride last Thursday that my squarewaves still look almost new. Well, except for all the marks on the endcaps where I misjudged how close I was to a tree.


----------



## Glenngineer (Mar 4, 2014)

Rode my Chromags today...probably 50 miles on them now, main free. Really impressed.

Ergon GE1s have such a great shape...just too damn small.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Great thread. My hands always cramp up on any ride more than a couple miles long. I wear XXXL gloves yet never thought to look for a larger diameter grip. I'll be placing my order for the Chromags in the next couple minutes.


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

In the past 6 months I have tried ergons, oury's, spec BG, and many different others. Today was my first 2+ hour ride with no hand numbness. 

The solution? Standard clamp ons with a single wrap of bar tape, around 38-40 mil. No slip, a little cushion, and a great fit for big mitts. I just took some grips I had and wrapped them like the top of a road bar with some normal padded bar wrap. I am happy!


----------



## tangrip9 (May 24, 2011)

chasejj said:


> Just got a set of the Cromag Squarewave XL's . I wear 2XL gloves and ride 800mm bars.
> I came off of Oury Clamp On grips which I have 3 sets as I thought I would never change. These SWXL grips are a great improvement due to the bulge in the center and the added width. Much more comfortable.


Do these grips work with ODI clamps?


----------



## tangrip9 (May 24, 2011)

RideEverything said:


> I thought I'd pass along some info that will help out those who are well endowed in the hand department. If you have large to huge hands these grips will help.
> 
> I just picked up a pair of the new Chromag Squarewave XL grips. These grips are huge! They are longer than any grip that I've come across as well as having a large diameter. There is a bulge through the middle of the grips where your palm rests on them to make them more comfortable.
> I'm running these on my full susser.
> ...


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

tangrip9 said:


> Do these grips work with ODI clamps?


They come with their own clamps. 
Since I had these I tried a set of 6.75" Long ESI Extra Chunky grips. While slightly long, they can be cut down and provide superior cushion . I'd rate them even higher than the SWXL's . Cheap and amazing. 
I have found that clamp on grips short you on cushion for the convenience and security of the clamp. But the ESI are very secure so far with no slippage at all using Alcohol to slide them on. 
The extra width at 6.75" gives you such luxury of sliding your hands a little which surprisingly makes them more comfortable for big hands. Maybe this is how little hands guys feel on the SWXL's?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I settled on ESI Extra Chunky as well. Installation is kind of a pain even with compressed air, but they're definitely not going anywhere.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I used Chunkys for years. They used to be easier to get on, but they didn't quite "stay put" (for me). Tended to migrate slowly. Recent batches are a PITA to get on, but don't go anywhere. They also don't seem quite as soft IMO, but slightly more durable (less likely to rip). Currently addicted to Ergon GE-1s.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone know of any ergonomic grips that are larger than the GE1's? End clamps stink and it's a shame to still see so many grips with them on the market today. Just received a pair of GE1's and they don't fit my palm, nearly an inch short on the palm.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

stonant said:


> Anyone know of any ergonomic grips that are larger than the GE1's? End clamps stink and it's a shame to still see so many grips with them on the market today. Just received a pair of GE1's and they don't fit my palm, nearly an inch short on the palm.


Look at my post above. The Extra Long (6.75 inch) Extra Chunky grips will blow your mind. I bought with intention to cut them down , but every time I ride them I find new reasons not to cut them. On a set of 800 mm bars they give you so many options on hand placement that I never have anymore hand issues and the cushion is perfect . 
On a bar well under 800 they could be a bit cramped by pushing controls too far inside. 
But if your a big guy why would you be on anything less than 800?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

The new Pivot/WTB PadLoc system got my interest yesterday. My LBS had the grips installed on a bar and I have them a good grab. Felt really nice. Pivot has 5 different sizes, including "Clydesdale" and "bulge" versions.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

That sounded appealing, but the WTB Clydesdale is only 33mm - same as the ODI Rogue, RF Strafe, Lizard Skins North Shore, Oury, etc. It's strange that all of the "big" grips still top out at 33.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

chasejj said:


> But if your a big guy why would you be on anything less than 800?


Because I don't need it and there are too many trees on my local trails? I've got the wingspan of an albatross crossed with an orangutan and topped out at 770 or something like that.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

TooTallUK said:


> Because I don't need it and there are too many trees on my local trails? I've got the wingspan of an albatross crossed with an orangutan and topped out at 770 or something like that.


As a guy who raced The US Enduro (moto) series for several years, I always crack up when people talk about having to have narrower bars for tree clearance. 
You realize that 30mm is a little over 1". You must have very precisely placed trees out there in the U.K. They must be 760mm apart?


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

An update to a forgotten thread.

I just picked up the Sensus Meaty Paw grips. They are Kyle Strait's signature grip.

The release video is hilarious!





The dimensions of the grips are 38mm diameter and 127mm length.

Link - https://www.thesensus.com/shopgrips/meatypaw

I've only had one day of riding on them but the difference was very noticeable! On my ride on the road to the the trails I had almost no numbness in my hands. Minimal tingling was just starting to happen as I arrived. My ride in was 30 minutes. Normally I get numbness starting at about 10 to 15 minutes in on any road riding because there's minimal hand position changes while riding road.

On trail it was a world of difference! I'm unsure why a fatter grip makes it feel this way but I felt that I had more control. There's also a substantially smoother feel at the bars.

The pattern of the grips is good. The alternating pattern under the palms and fingers feels good through the gloves. Lots of grip.
I don't have exceptionally wide hands they're just long. I don't necessarily need the width but the larger diameter is great!

My only complaint is that I ordered 2 pairs but but I only received 1 pair even though I was charged for both. I've sent an email but have yet to get a response to find out how the issue will be resolved. I'll report back with what kind of customer service there is.
I'm happy with the 1 pair of grips I received. My plan was to put a pair on my pedal bike and a pair on my DH bike. Currently only the pedal bike has a pair installed.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I just received an email from Sensus and they apologized for the mistake and said he'd throw extra goodies in with the second pair to make up for the delay. It may only be stickers but I'm happy with the prompt CS.

Regarding the length number I did just pull it straight from the site but I did think it sounded small. But don't have the grips in front of me to confirm.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

The Sensus page says those grips are 1.35 inches, which is 34.3mm, which is not particularly large. There are a ton of options at 33mm and a couple at 34-35.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

NWS said:


> The Sensus page says those grips are 1.35 inches, which is 34.3mm, which is not particularly large. There are a ton of options at 33mm and a couple at 34-35.


Yeah, it would seem whoever listed the measurements was off by a lot. The Meaty Paws definitely feel substantially larger than the 33mm dia. grips I was running before.
As you can see with the provided pics in the previous post the length measurement listed is definitely not the actual length.

But, continue as you were if you feel these aren't big enough for you.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Update - Sensus Meaty Paws

So, I was stoked by the quick response to my order issue but the follow through sucked. It took almost 3 weeks to get the second pair that I had originally ordered and the promised extra bits for my trouble weren't in the package when it did finally arrive.

I'm not sure how I should feel about the CS. I did finally get the second pair of Meaty Paws but it was almost a month and a half after I originally ordered 2 pairs. And, no promised extra goodies for my trouble. 

I really do like the grips but I'm not sure I can support a company that is asleep at the wheel regardless of the cool cache and big handed product they do supply.


----------

